
Show HN: A game engine for the terminal in Go - JayOtter
https://github.com/JoelOtter/termloop
======
ballerindustry
Awesome! I remember when I first started programming, we started off with
command line applications. Immediately I wanted to make a game in the
terminal. I never did, now I can finally learn Go and make a terminal game.

------
vhost-
This is really awesome. I wonder if I can use this to make non-game terminal
applications.

~~~
JayOtter
You absolutely can. That said, if your application is to look quite static and
you don't really need the game-style render-loop, you could use Termbox
directly (it's great):

[https://github.com/nsf/termbox-go](https://github.com/nsf/termbox-go)

------
metral
I continue to be amazed at all of the neat projects being built with Go these
days

